# Uplink Cheat Code



## cuteevil007 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey guys!
I want the cheat code of the game uplink elite hackerv1.54 or 1.55
pls help me


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Aug 23, 2007)

*www.google.com/intl/en_ALL/images/logo.gif
*www.google.com/search?q=uplink+elite+hacker&sourceid=navclient-ff&ie=UTF-8&rlz=1B3GGGL_enIN206IN206


----------

